# IV Therapy



## Kreismann (Aug 26, 2010)

Hello,

Can someone help me with  IV hydrations and infusion coding.
If patient was given 2 liters of normal saline and then IVPB Pepcid 20 mg over 30 minutes, what would be the code for the IVPB. He also had 4 mg of Zofran pushed into the NS.

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks,
Kristi


----------



## jccoder (Sep 13, 2010)

Really need more specific information.  Was the Zofran added to the NS?  Do you have a start and stop time for the NS and a rate?  With the information given I would code 96365 for the Pepcid since it was given over 15 min, it is considered a therapy and then 96375 for the Zofran.  If you have a start/stop time and rate other than KVO or maintenance for the NS I would code 96361 for the length of time it was running.


----------

